
Debugging of CPython processes with gdb - ikalnitsky
http://podoliaka.org/2016/04/10/debugging-cpython-gdb/
======
ehvatum
Excellent! I occasionally resort to using PTVS (Python Tools for Visual
Studio) for debugging c/c++ modules. It's particularly handy when dealing with
PyQt.

Development on Windows remains the same horrid nightmare it's always been.
Visual Studio and PTVS are top notch, but building dependencies and ensuring
all of everything links against the same runtime libs is the worst bullshit
ever.

These GDB scripts and tricks do the job, and I can delete my winpydebug VM. I
don't care to estimate how many hours I've pissed away keeping that shit up to
date. Plus, its image was the most fragmented thing on that ZFS volume, to an
absurd extent. Die die die!

